# Snowdrift - Morgan Mare



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I got some pictures of my mom's Morgan mare, Moncao's North Snowdrift, and thought I'd share!
She's 18 years young this year!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats the blackest snow drift IVE ever seen!
Shes beautiful


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha..Shes really pretty


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Somebody is a fatty Mc. fattersons... She's adorable. I was expecting her to be a grey XD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Trinity said:


> Thats the blackest snow drift IVE ever seen!
> Shes beautiful


****
Yeah, she's...oddly named. 

Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Somebody is a fatty Mc. fattersons... She's adorable. I was expecting her to be a grey XD


LOL!
She's fooling everyone... 
She is a chunky monkey, that's for sure!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, hey easy on the old girl, calling her fat! 

Great memories of this horse! IS SHE REALLY 18? We rode her for the first time when she was 3?! That would have made us 7 and 8? Wow, time sure flies.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Shes Adorable and definitally stunning ! 
Give her a carrot for me


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Hey, hey easy on the old girl, calling her fat!
> 
> Great memories of this horse! IS SHE REALLY 18? We rode her for the first time when she was 3?! That would have made us 7 and 8? Wow, time sure flies.


I know, it's crazy, isn't it?!
Remember when she kicked your foot while you were riding her? Man, did you ever curse her! ****

She sure is an awesome horse, though!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, the little dork! I've still never even heard of another horse that does that! I really do like this mare though, me and mom have an agreement that if she ever has to sell, Snowy comes to me!


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

18 going on 8. She is beautiful.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone!
Bridget, you're right! She can still play around like the best of 'em! 
She's a wonderful horse. 

And Tiff, nope, Snowy goes nowhere. She stays.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

yup she will trade you for the 3 yr old lil red colt you got called G.R.

(PS - That's Mom, Tiff. Not a bad idea, I'd say!  )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

At this moment....offer accepted. He won't stop talking and my head is pounding!!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

omg she is soooooooooo cute and beautiful congrats


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS!!

My first horse was a Morgan... I miss her.. =(


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****!
Deal, Tiff!
I'm heading to south side of Edmonton. I'll meet you there at 5pm for my kid.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oops, your outta luck! It was only at that moment that I would have taken the deal...not anymore.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That doesn't count. Now you have to drive all the way here.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the headshot pic, beautiful horse and photo!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you!
I was REALLY happy with the way that photo came out!


----------

